# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Finger Football

## donny

For those of you that are soccer fans and looking forward to the World Cup, here is something to get you in the mood.  Thanks to Leapfrog, you can download and print these items now on their website.

----------

